# suggestions on moutning front monitor



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Before I swiss cheese the boat, any thoughts on where the best spot might be for a front monitor on this boat (Tracker ProV Guide Series)? I was thinking the small platform where the TM sits.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Perfect spot! Use The longest Ram mount you can find to help keep your neck from getting sore.


----------



## MuskyHutch (Nov 9, 2010)

Yup....great spot! I have an HDS-7 up front on the longer Ram Mount and it gets it up high enough that you can see it well and you're not bending your neck down as far all day long. Plus, once the base is mounted you have an unlimited amount of ways you can angle it as needed. Definitely do not use the bracket the fish finder mounts in and bolt it directly to the deck.....once it's done it's done and you won't be able to move it at all unless you re-drill new holes, and that would suck!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree on the spot on the ram mount suggestion. You can't go wrong with a ram mount since you can, as mentioned, adjust it all over the place and remove all of it except the base when you want to. What kind of unit are you going to be installing?


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

You know I haven't decided on the second unit yet. I think at first I'll try to find a used grey scale, like a humminbird 565, 570, Matrix 27. I basically just want depth, temp, and fish. I run a 581i w/Nav chip on the console & like it. A pretty large upgrade from my old TCR ID unit. Thanks for the tips I'll keep an eye out for a ram mount.


----------



## MuskyHutch (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a Lowrance I wanna unload if you're interested? Color screen, I think it's the 5" display. It's not GPS but works flawlessly. Only reason I'm getting rid of it is because I upgraded to the HDS-8 at the console and an HDS-7 up front. If it wasn't for that I'd still be using it.


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the offer but I'm using a 2 way switch and picked up another BW humminbird unit.


----------



## caddesigner (Nov 23, 2010)

MuskyHutch said:


> I have a Lowrance I wanna unload if you're interested? Color screen, I think it's the 5" display. It's not GPS but works flawlessly. Only reason I'm getting rid of it is because I upgraded to the HDS-8 at the console and an HDS-7 up front. If it wasn't for that I'd still be using it.


 Hey MuskyHutch, I would be interested in knowing which Lowrance you have and what your asking price would be. I am looking for a color finder.


----------

